# Hurtta Dog Coats



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

If you use a Hurtta dog coat for the colder weather, which is or are your favorites? I see they have overalls that can prevent snowballs and/or the coat from getting drenched but some aren't waterproof....some that are waterproof but not lined. I'm not sure what to order for my guy. I want him warm and dry. Any feedback on what you've used and liked or disliked would be appreciated. 

**Edited to add that if there is some other brand that you just love that helps with snowballs and wet undercarriage and legs...let me know. My Papillon uses a Chilly Dogs Great White North coat but is so wet underneath on his legs that he gets really cold. I think it probably would be similiar if not worse with my Havanese with his longer coat.**


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

PM Linda Fung (lfung5) if she doesn't respond. She's the Hurtta queen. I'll let you know you have a ?.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The winter coats are pretty much the same as the Chilly Dogs GWN coat. I have both. I also have the fleece jacket and the overalls in fleece and waterproof material. The overalls are nice but just a shell. They are hard to fit though.... Fred is a perfect size so the overalls fit him well. The fleece overall is really nice but I'm not sure if it's 100% waterproof. In the deep snow my guys wear the waterproof overalls with pawz boots. They stay dry with that combo I don't have the new slush suit so I can't comment on that. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> The winter coats are pretty much the same as the Chilly Dogs GWN coat. I have both. I also have the fleece jacket and the overalls in fleece and waterproof material. The overalls are nice but just a shell. They are hard to fit though.... Fred is a perfect size so the overalls fit him well. The fleece overall is really nice but I'm not sure if it's 100% waterproof. In the deep snow my guys wear the waterproof overalls with pawz boots. They stay dry with that combo I don't have the new slush suit so I can't comment on that.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Linda, What size are Bella, Fred and Scudders Hurtta overalls? We just moved to Alaska and we just had our first snow. I want to order the overall but not sure what size to get because Vino has so much hair. Today, Vino and Canela were cover in snowballs - they need these overalls badly!! Esp since this snow is going to last till next April. I'm looking around for other coats but for quick potty breaks I think these might good. Vino LOVES the snow, he runs around like a snow bunny - hopping all over the place.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> The winter coats are pretty much the same as the Chilly Dogs GWN coat. I have both. I also have the fleece jacket and the overalls in fleece and waterproof material. The overalls are nice but just a shell. They are hard to fit though.... Fred is a perfect size so the overalls fit him well. The fleece overall is really nice but I'm not sure if it's 100% waterproof. In the deep snow my guys wear the waterproof overalls with pawz boots. They stay dry with that combo I don't have the new slush suit so I can't comment on that.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I was told by a vendor that she thought my Havanese (with his measurements) would wear a 14S best but I'm kind of afraid to order anything and have to return it. I wish I had a local vendor around here but I don't.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The overall are super tricky. It really depends on back length, chest girth and leg length. Bella is so tiny and only 7 pounds. She wears a size 301 in the fleece overalls. The legs are too long so I have to roll them up. Fred wears a 13s and it fits him perfectly. His back length is 13, chest girth is 19" and has super long legs. Scudder wears the 381, but the legs are too short. The length is ok, but the legs stop half way down his legs! If you go to Euro Dog Designs website, she sells hurtta and can help you with the fit.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> If you go to Euro Dog Designs website, she sells hurtta and can help you with the fit.


She is the one who told me she thinks Javi according to my measurements would fit best in a 14s. Maybe I will give that a try. I have been hesitant because I'm afraid it won't fit and I'm not sure about returns. Thank you so much for your help. :grin2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for sizing info - it help! Vino has about the same measurements (Back13, Girth18 and Leg5.5) as Fred but looking her website and another website, it seems like they no longer carry 13S. So I'll probably get a 14S plus he has so much hair it might work better. I did send an email to Euro Dog Design, I'll see what she suggests.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

BFrancs said:


> I did send an email to Euro Dog Design, I'll see what she suggests.


She is really good about emailing back promptly. I still haven't ordered but plan too soon. She suggested I order a fleece overall and the slush combat suit for my dog. That is a lot of money! But if it worked and since he shouldn't get that much bigger I might do it in prep for winter since I really want to keep him in a long coat but hate to have to dry him each time we go out.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

civano said:


> She is really good about emailing back promptly. I still haven't ordered but plan too soon. She suggested I order a fleece overall and the slush combat suit for my dog. That is a lot of money! But if it worked and since he shouldn't get that much bigger I might do it in prep for winter since I really want to keep him in a long coat but hate to have to dry him each time we go out.


I thought about fleece overalls but not sure if want those. I know I am going to get the slush suits (just need to decide on the size) Esp with Vino's long hair and he loves the snow - once he's outside, he won't sit still - he hops all over the place, he rolls in it, buries himself under the snow, literally just stick his face in the snow. we had our first snow this week and both him and Canela were cover in snowballs. it takes about 10-15 mins to melt all the snow away. I been using a hot/warm towel. I probably need to use the blow dryer. Either its a hassle - that why I need these slush suits. I don't remember them in past "winters" having so much snow stick to them - thats why I never got a snowsuit for them but they definitely need it in Alaska; plus this snow isn't going away till next April. right now they just using regular jackets and sweaters but they will need more coverage for this winter. I plan to buy Neo-Paws for them and for the two Vizslas.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She recommended 14S for Vino and 12S for Canela. I just placed my order. I will post pictures and let you know how they fit and 'work' as soon as they come in.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you! I can't wait to see the pictures and find out how you like them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures! I have the older style suit for my boys. Here is Fred in the 13S. Bella is in a small size 301.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is an option,
Amazon has some hurtta overalls. You can order a few sizes and return what doesn't fit For a size chart go to Euro Dog designs for size chart.

Amazon.com: hurtta overalls


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

you can also try ebay. I've ordered from the guy in japan. I checked with Hurtta and he is legit.

hurtta overalls | eBay


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

First off - Super fast shipping from Euro Dog Design. I placed the order on Friday and it got here Monday, pretty fast shipping esp considering we are in Alaska. Mail normally is VERY slow to get to us usually an added 3-5 days. I didn't pay extra shipping. 

Anyways, here are some photos. Vino's suit is 14S and Canela is 12S. Definitely love the coverage it gives; they wouldn't have as many snowballs on them. I do wish they had a built-in fleece on the inside to add some warmth. The suit material is like a windbreaker jacket, either way I still like it. It does take some getting use to put it on (I just have to be carefully I don't get any of Vino's hair caught in the zipper). Getting it them off is way quicker. I tried to get them standing in the photo but Vino would not stand still. They are a good fit. I kinda wish the legs were longer but no biggie since I plan to buy booties. I also posted a picture of the suits layered on top of each other so you can see the difference in size. As for movement, Vino is running around like normal. Canela acts like its restricting her movement; hopefully she gets use to it. I wonder if they made a 13S if it would be a better fit. I tried Vino's 14S on her and she was swimming in it. Hope this "review" helps. Sorry I didn't get any action pictures but I will try later this week and post pictures of them outside.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think you would be able to fit a fleece underneath if you needed to to keep them warmer? I can't wait to hear about what you think about it in actual use. I have the Chilly Dogs Great White North coat for my papillon and I love it for the added warmth but it doesn't do anything to protect his legs from getting wet and/or snow on them....I just know it would be even worse with my longer coat Havanese. :/

I did see that Eurodog designs has an older waterproof fleece overalls in a 13S on sale/clearance. I don't know if you saw that one.

Hurtta waterproof fleece overalls


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

On Vino I could probably fit something underneath, there is enough room but he has so much hair it might be a bit snug on him. But he won't need it - he LOVES the cold. he's Canadian :canada: its in his blood to love the cold. 

On Canela - nothing would fit under it. Thanks for link - I might order the fleece for Canela for the colder days. For right now, the slush suit is good. I just saw Linda's post on Chilly Dogs Great White North Coat - I might get that, not sure, i thought about laying that on top of the slush suit. Poor Canela she is going to end up looking like that kid at school all bundled up and that can barely walk and falls over with so much stuff on. My poor Cannoli. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The suits look great! That amazing how fast you got them! I don't put anything under them. I just put their winter coat on top to keep them warm. I think putting something under would make it hard for them to move


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted - started a new job and the snow melted.

Anyhow, I order the fleece overalls (13S) for Canela on 6 Oct and it got here yesterday; over 2 weeks, definitely a lot longer then last time.

I love the fleece for Canela. It is well made - seems very sturdy - it would handle Alaska winters just fine. The inside is fleece and it feels so warm. It will keep her warm. My husband didn't like that its fleece bc it will get wet but the description on EuroDogDesigns said its waterproof fleece. 

I will be returning it for a smaller size (12S), she is swimming in this one. In the picture, you can see I had to roll up the legs for her. I might keep it for Vino for the colder days.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Forgot to mention - the fleece overall are bit more difficult to put on; maybe bc the fabric is thicker. The slush suits were so much easier. I just tried it on Vino, its too short for him, the back doesn't reach his tail but he has short legs so the legs are too long :frusty:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

BFrancs said:


> Sorry I haven't posted - started a new job and the snow melted.
> 
> Anyhow, I order the fleece overalls (13S) for Canela on 6 Oct and it got here yesterday; over 2 weeks, definitely a lot longer then last time.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm sorry it is so big on her. Before I saw that it said waterproof fleece, I never knew there was such a thing. Does it fit Vino? (((Edited....just saw you added a response saying it doesn't fit Vino).

The seller recommended a 14S for Javi but I'm afraid a 14M will be too big for him (in the fleece) however I don't want something too small. I wish someone local had them here to try on. :frown2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

If you want I can mail Vino's 14S (Slush Suit) to you and so can try it on Javi. PM me your address.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

BFrancs said:


> If you want I can mail Vino's 14S (Slush Suit) to you and so can try it on Javi. PM me your address.


Oh no, you don't have to do that although I appreciate the offer. You will l likely need it before I can get it back to you. I'm in Michigan while you are in Alaska. Out of curiousity, what are Vino's measurements? I gave her Javi's and she said 14S would fit him best. I might just give it a try and hope it works out.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

civano said:


> Oh no, you don't have to do that although I appreciate the offer. You will l likely need it before I can get it back to you. I'm in Michigan while you are in Alaska. Out of curiousity, what are Vino's measurements? I gave her Javi's and she said 14S would fit him best. I might just give it a try and hope it works out.


 Seriously, I don't mind. I know how you feel. I wish I had someone that sold them near us too. Another picture of the suits, lined up by the neckline (not the top of the collar).

Pink-12S, Brown-13S, Teal-14S.

Vino's weight 14lbs 
Length (neck to tail): 13 1/2
Girth: 18
Height (top shoulder to floor) 11


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just like human waterproof coats, I bet there is a layer of Gortex type material between the two layers of fleece.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It appears there is a waterproof layer between the fleece lining and shell


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is some Hurtta stuff very cheap. I get coupon codes from this company and just bought 3 winters coats as Christmas gifts for 28.00 each and 99 cent shipping! The winter coat is waterproof & windproof! It's a great coat.

Hurtta average savings of 49% at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

has anyone heard of this one?

http://muddymutts.ca/


----------

